# Selling Wild Game Meat???



## Ww591 (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone have any idea about the legality of selling wild hog sausage??  I have a lot of wild hogs on the property and I was thinking about having sausage made out of them at a meat processor's shop and then marketing it to the public...Anyone had any experience or knowledge on this?

Thanks.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 29, 2010)

Illegal...


----------



## Ww591 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nuff Said...Thank you.


----------



## germag (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not sure wild hogs are considered game animals, but even if it's legal form that standpoint, I'm sure the health department would present some pretty good hurdles.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah,wild hogs aren't considered game animals.

If you have wild hogs on the property they are YOUR hogs,if you have deer they are the STATES' deer


----------



## Milkman (Apr 29, 2010)

That probably going to be a question for the Ga Dept of Agriculture. I know they regulate most of that kind of stuff.


----------



## germag (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, because of the possibility of disease transmission, they'd be pretty strict on that.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 29, 2010)

Milkman said:


> That probably going to be a question for the Ga Dept of Agriculture. I know they regulate most of that kind of stuff.



Correct answer.

It's not illegal to sell wild hog meat, per se.  They are just another form of livestock.

What is illegal is to sell wild hog meat that hasn't been inspected.  Whether or not you can get a licensed processor to stamp it for you would be up to the processor.

You for sure can't process it yourself in an un-permitted facility and sell the meat.

As an aside, on one of the "Dirty Jobs" type shows recently was a segment on a guy who had a USDA approved abattoir in a fifth wheel trailer, and he went to isolated farms and butchered the beef so they could sell it.


----------



## Swamprat (Apr 29, 2010)

"If you have wild hogs on the property they are YOUR hogs,if you have deer they are the STATES' deer"

Even if it is the states deer you still have hurdles to sell the meat to the public. I am thinking it has to be farm raised and inspected to be sold commercially.

The butcher shop where I take my deer only processes deer once a week because the breakdown, cleanup, wash down processs is to cost prohibitive to do every day when their main business is cattle and pork.

They will not do wild hogs or even ones that are suspect. Every one they do must come from a livestock market or auction. They have no idea if the hog was trapped at the county dump the day before or caught and corn fed for two weeks.

I also know of quite a few deer processors who will not do wild hogs due to the same reason of the clean up process. Wild hogs are known to present more health problems than deer.

As far as you taking it to a processor then having to pay for that and then add your cost to cover processing fees plus makes some extra would seem to make the price to high for normal consumers.


----------



## Ww591 (Apr 30, 2010)

I can see your point about the possibility for disease being greater.  I should know, being that I have Brucellosis...


----------



## Brassman (May 9, 2010)

I don't think selling it would work, per the above threads & my experience.  I'm not being sarcastic, but I'm sure a lot of us would like to come down & help you remove the hogs by shooting them.  I know most of my hunting group would love to go hog hunting for you.  Please PM me if this is possible.

How about it, Germag - want to go?


----------



## Throwback (May 9, 2010)

call the ga dept of ag and ask them. 


Hogs are not considered a game animal so game and fish laws don't apply to selling the meat. 

T


----------



## BAMBIDEER (May 19, 2010)

you can not sell it legally unless it is usda inspected and they gotta see them alive to inspect them,and if you trap them they gotta be tested for tiberculosis or killed before they can be transported from the trap,i have trapped plenty of wild hogs and if the usda finds out and they will come to your house and quarrantine them,i had 27 in a pen one time and usda came and quarrantined them and they had to test them all  or had to see them die,but they will come test them for free if you got them in a small pen so they can draw blood,you can shoot the pigs and give them to somebody and let them take them to a processing plant,or if you trap them and have them tested you can sell them alive


----------



## shooter101 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have heard that it is a crime to sell the meat of a hog if it hasn't been inspected... Where can I find that in black and white?


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 16, 2014)

shooter101 said:


> I have heard that it is a crime to sell the meat of a hog if it hasn't been inspected... Where can I find that in black and white?



Call the Ga. Dept. of Agriculture.

http://agr.georgia.gov/meat-inspection.aspx


----------



## merc123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Read this. Answers ALL the questions:

http://agr.georgia.gov/hunters-helping-farmers-faq.aspx


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 22, 2014)

It's interesting that in Europe, wild boar is a staple of fancy restaurants, and quite pricey, and you haven't heard of mass outbreak of swine borne disease in Europe lately.


----------



## RossVegas (Oct 22, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> It's interesting that in Europe, wild boar is a staple of fancy restaurants, and quite pricey, and you haven't heard of mass outbreak of swine borne disease in Europe lately.



Actually, there are a lot of boars running around Europe that are still radioactive from Chernobyl in 1987.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 23, 2014)

RossVegas said:


> Actually, there are a lot of boars running around Europe that are still radioactive from Chernobyl in 1987.



May be.  Those would some tough old hogs.  Still legal to sell them.  Deer, rabbits, game birds too.  Even horse meat.


----------

